# Noob Guide To Essential Mountain Bike Tools



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

I was working on one of my friends' bike the other day and he was curious about all of the tools I have. He is newer to mountain biking so he doesn't have many tools yet. I wrote an article on what I feel are Essential Mountain Bike Tools.

What tools do you feel are essential in your tool kit?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice! I know they are controversial, but, chain cleaner, organic degreaser and bike wash are also in my tool kit.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice article thanks.

I noticed you don't suggest a derailer hanger alignment gauge. Do you eyeball it with a 3 way hex wrench or something? I don't have all of the other tools on your list, but I bought one since that seemed to be the repair I needed most often. I guess it depends on the terrain you ride and how often you crash though.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah personally I don't have many problems with derailleur hangers. I'd use an adjustable wrench probably to try to bend it back or possibly a hex like you mentioned.


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

Scimitar said:


> What tools do you feel are essential in your tool kit?


I think the only thing not on the list that I reach for with any frequency is a rotor truing tool like the Park Tool Co. » DT-2 : Rotor Truing Fork : Brake Tools.


----------



## Destx (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the article, I have been having a hard time deciding what tools to buy. I am 100% new to MTB and this helped a good bit.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Scimitar said:


> I was working on one of my friends' bike the other day and he was curious about all of the tools I have. He is newer to mountain biking so he doesn't have many tools yet. I wrote an article on what I feel are Essential Mountain Bike Tools.
> 
> I think a lot of those tools are not essential.
> park tools are generally overpriced and I avoid tools marketed as "bike" tools.
> ...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Scimitar said:


> I was working on one of my friends' bike the other day and he was curious about all of the tools I have. He is newer to mountain biking so he doesn't have many tools yet. I wrote an article on what I feel are Essential Mountain Bike Tools.
> 
> What tools do you feel are essential in your tool kit?


Love it. Somehow the pipe cutter didn't work for me. I'll stick with my saw I ditched my pedal wrench as well.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Instead of the DT-2 you can also just use a crescent wrench if you don't want to spend the money. Just make sure it is clean.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd consider putting the text in the thread so someone doesn't get the idea you are driving traffic to your personal blog and away from MTBR.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

IoC said:


> I think the only thing not on the list that I reach for with any frequency is a rotor truing tool like the Park Tool Co. » DT-2 : Rotor Truing Fork : Brake Tools.


I've switched to this tooless method for rotor truing: Tech Tuesday - Rotor Straightening - Pinkbike.


----------

